# Sass Fee Aire/stellplatz



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternon all just had the heads up that some friends may be skiing sass fee for new year so we thought we might move over there and meet up after our week skiing the 3 Valleys at christmas. Now we are well versed with French aires and winter use but have a question on the Swiss side.

According to the good old internet there is a stopover in Sass fee but any knowledge would be good.

I wait with baited breath as ever.....


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed at the Saas Fee Aires/stellplatz.

As you approach the village there is a multi-storey car park, just before this there is a road going down to the parking plateau (barriered). P4

There is electric but you will need 1. a Swiss plug.
I bought mine at the big hypermarket before going up the road that leads to Saas Fee, and wired it up myself.

2. you need to go to the office at the multi storey car park and see the chap as you need a key for the electric box. Also need to pay ?CH5 but may be more now. However whatever it cost it was the same whether 1 night or 5 nights (of course that could have changed). The parking fee was then 12CH a day.

3. To get the cheapest parking rate you need to go to the tourist office in the village and get a visitors card stamped if I remember correctly. Can't remember now if we took the car park ticket with us or not. There is a machine to pay at the end of your stay or ? pay at the office. The chap in the office will explain as I forget all the details now.

Lovely views from the parking spot and a short walk into the village. Lovely walks from here.

ps I think I put a photo in the aires/stellplatz album under Switzerland.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Rita just what I needed it was that location I had seen in the web, and thanks also for the info on the vets we sailed through the vets and even faster through the pets check in at the eurotunnel.

Cheers I will look for the picture


----------

